# APA King OF the Rails South



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

Feb. 27,28 2010

KOR South - 1st Round
Location: Cartersville, GA
Surface / Format: Rails/Carpet/MWPP
Event Organizer: Gary Baslor
Chief Judge: Matt House
Sponsor(s): 
Prize(s): Medallions & Trophies
Weigh-ins: 7:30-9:30am
Start Time: 10:00am
Fees: $20.00 per dog

Directions: I-75 Exit 288, go west to 2nd traffic light. Turn right onto US 41 north. At 2nd traffic light turn left onto MLK Jr. Drive. Fairgrounds are ahead on left
Lodging: Ramada Inn - 770-382-1515 / Days Inn - 770-382-1824 / Quality Inn - 770-382-7011
Other Information: American Legion Carl Boyd Post 42 Fairgrounds

Address: 1 Rosevelt St
Cartersville, GA 30120


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so somebody on a weight pull board is calling out all GA and TN people that have UKC GR CH / CH dogs and saying to bring it down to this show and show what your dogs really are. Sooo I guess those that apply your being called out lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I would love to be there, but can't make it! hope you guys post some good pics! I will be competing at KOTR Midwest in May!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

*Can't wait to that weekend comes *

I'll be there with a male, 60lb class.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome you guys better get some pics for us


----------

